
Pirate Bay Verdict: Pirates Win Either Way  - peter123
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2009/04/pirate-bay-verd.html
======
tptacek
"Different ways of looking at and spreading culture" --- isn't doublespeak
just doublespeak, no matter who is saying it?

------
rms
Does an over/under of 65% not guilty sound about right?

~~~
dsil
The only thing intrade.com has under "Legal" is which supreme court justice
will be the next to leave (Justice Stevens leads at 35%).

------
enjo13
How is it a win-win for the defendants? Being a martyr is only fun if there
are 72 bisexual women (or men, whatever your into) after said martyrdom.

A conviction would be a bad thing for the actual people involved I would
imagine.

